# Nerite Snails in Small Tank



## paris38 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hey guys so I've been making several threads on here
Lately as I'm trying to get some tankmates for my
7.9 gallon.I think I've decided on rcs and nerite
snails but I have one last question.Would it be possible,
while Im ordering snails for my other tank,if I
ordered one for my 2.5 gallon?I understand that it
is quite small and I do not expect to be able to 
but I was just wondering since they have small bioloads.
Thanks!


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

personally, I think, unless you have a lot of algae in the 2.5 gallon, you should not put a nerite in there. I have two 5.5 gallon tanks, one 5 gallon and a 3.5. I have two nerite snails that I have been moving between the tanks and I finally have a match. I first put them both in the 5.5 with my female. The pooped so much that I had to clean the tank EVERY day. It was awful. Also, the tank had no algae so feeding them was a pain. The didn't like anything I tried to feed them and my female stole all of their food. I then moved one to the 5 gallon with one of my males. it is my oldest tank so there was more for the snail to eat there. I then had to clean both tanks every other day. (both tanks are filtered and cycled) I planted my 3rd tank which is another 5.5 with another male. The plants and ferts caused some algae to grow so I moved one of the snails there. That was a good move. My 3.5 is an unfiltered bare bottom tank for my one guppy fry. It has floating plants and algae. I put the other snail in there and its not a problem since I am doing daily changes for the fry anyway. My water change schedule is now manageable again. Lesson here is: they poop too darn much and are picky eaters. If you don't have algae or at least a 5 gallon tank, don't bother.


----------



## paris38 (Oct 12, 2012)

Okay well the tank has algae but Im just worried its too small so I guess I shouldn't
try it.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

if you have algae and you get a small one it could be ok. just be prepared for extra cleaning. is the tank planted?


----------



## paris38 (Oct 12, 2012)

No but I could I don't know if I will bother with
it was kind of just a thought.Thank you for your 
replies!


----------

